# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Видеокарты с эффективной СО

## Deus Ex

Интересуют видеокарты с действительно хорошими системами охлаждения, а то уже очень часто встречаются бесполезные жужжалки, а хочется чтобы эффективно в нагрузке и даже при разгоне и при этом чтобы уровень шума был в пределах логичного. Какие есть мыслишки по этому поводу?

----------


## Rokis

Есть на что посмотреть и у asus и radeon и gigabyte... Есть широкий ассортимент)

----------


## dastin

пишу кого я знаю с хорошими СО...
Gigabyte WindForce
MSI TF
Gainward Phantom
Aerocool
Arctic
все зависит от бюджета, и какое СО вы хотите уже сразу с видеокартой или же отдельно которое нужно ставить

----------


## Gamerr

Пожалуй из предыдущего списка по делу поддержу только Gigabyte WindForce и MSI TF.

----------


## Mexex

> Пожалуй из предыдущего списка по делу поддержу только Gigabyte WindForce и MSI TF.


По охлаждению они не плохи как я понял, а с шумом у них как?

----------


## Spoiler

> По охлаждению они не плохи как я понял, а с шумом у них как?


По идее у  этого качества и ценового диапазона с уровнем ДБ должно быть всё в порядке.

----------


## Arni

а какое охлаждение лучше всего для видеокарт? вентиляторы, тепловые трубки, радиаторы? В какую сторону лучше смотреть?

----------


## Navalnik

Пробежался по интернету) ну, и пишут что активное охлаждение - то есть кулер, лучше, чем пассивное охлаждение - то есть радиатор.

----------


## Deus Ex

Ну как бы логично, т.к. куда радиатору рассеивать тепло, в любом случае должен быть рядом хоть какой-то вентиль

----------


## Arni

вот в интернете нашёл СО: Gigabyte Windforce. Кто что знает про неё? Может кто пользуется такой? В общем расскажите что знаете.

----------


## dastin

можете тут посмотреть принцип работы вентиляторов и самого охлаждения http://www.gigabyte.ru/global/ru/pag...orce-1104.html

----------

Arni (08.05.2014)

----------


## Arni

О, отлично, благодарю. При таком охлаждении уровень шума в принципе ещё нормальный.

----------


## Navalnik

Спасибо, там действительно хорошо рассказано. Но я еще и по-русски решил поискать, и вот что откопал - http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/58676...z_Edition.html обзор видеокарты с такой системой охлаждения.

----------


## Albok

Cпасибо за обзор, оказался вполне полезен. Кто-нибудь уже пользуется моделями Gigabyte?

----------


## Mickelson

вообще моделями пользовались. но с таким охлаждением пока нет. в планах на будущее)

----------


## dastin

> При таком охлаждении уровень шума в принципе ещё нормальный.


Обычно у многих брендов обычные СО в нагруженном состоянии на максимум начинают гудеть, лично исходя из видеообзоров на эту систему охлаждения я бы не сказал что на шумная...

----------


## Albok

> вообще моделями пользовались. но с таким охлаждением пока нет. в планах на будущее)


И как довольны своей моделей? работает тихо? А то скоро придется приобретать видеокарту и почему бы не Gigabyte)

----------


## Deus Ex

Почему бы не все что угодно, только не, сказал бы китайщину, но подделок урезаных давно не встречал))

----------


## Navalnik

Ну, вот как раз система охлаждения Windforce - серьезный плюс именно продуктов Gigabyte. Судя по обзорам, они и эффективная, и довольно тихая.

----------


## dastin

> И как довольны своей моделей? работает тихо? А то скоро придется приобретать видеокарту и почему бы не Gigabyte)


а какого плана видеокарту вы думаете брать? мб поможет подобрать что...

----------


## Mexex

Выше видел упомянали со Windforce. Интересует насколько надежная система? Стоит внимания?

----------


## darvin

> Выше видел упомянали со Windforce. Интересует насколько надежная система? Стоит внимания?


именно этой системой охлаждения и славятся видюхи от Gigabyte. система очень надежная. но она не из дешёвых, но цену оправдывает

----------


## Gamerr

Только недавно читал о их новой системе
http://www.ferra.ru/ru/video/news/20...indforce-600W/

----------


## Navalnik

Так это пресс-релиз. Неплохо звучит, но обычно они часто приукрашивают. А в реале кто-нибудь имел с ней дело? Или может, кто подробный обзор читал?

----------


## Gamerr

Ну учитывая что компутекс от 06.06.2014, думаю никто не имел) А по системе все понятно же в теории, что вас еще может интересовать? Вот как будет на деле с эффективностью и шумком, уже интересней)

----------


## dastin

ну не думаю что СВО шумная будет...а обычная СО у них проверенная временем у кучей тестов, её покупать смело можно

----------


## Albok

> а какого плана видеокарту вы думаете брать? мб поможет подобрать что...


Хочу собрать полу-игровой ПК, поэтому видюху хочется по мощнее теперешней. Тип видеопамяти
GDDR5 наверное. А так я не силен в выборе видеокарты.

----------


## Gamerr

> ну не думаю что СВО шумная будет...а обычная СО у них проверенная временем у кучей тестов, её покупать смело можно


Речь же идет только о СО. А новая система все же еще новая.




> Хочу собрать полу-игровой ПК, поэтому видюху хочется по мощнее теперешней. Тип видеопамяти
> GDDR5 наверное. А так я не силен в выборе видеокарты.


Сколько готовы потратить на покупку видео?

----------


## Mexex

> именно этой системой охлаждения и славятся видюхи от Gigabyte. система очень надежная. но она не из дешёвых, но цену оправдывает


А насколько давно они её выпускают, если мне не изменяет память лет 5 назад ничего подобного у них не было, были просто видюхи.

----------


## Garg

Ну так это вроде новинка какая-то, нет? И ставиться только на новые видеокарты.

----------


## Arni

Так раньше ни игрушек, ни видеокарт не было таких, которым требовалась бы такая СО наверно=) Вот теперь да, такая система охлаждения весьма кстати будет

----------


## Navalnik

Недавно читал в интернете, что CO Windforce кладут как бы в комплект с видеокартами Gigabyte. Может кто-нибудь объяснить, почему так делают? Почему сразу не поставить?

----------


## Arni

> Недавно читал в интернете, что CO Windforce кладут как бы в комплект с видеокартами Gigabyte. Может кто-нибудь объяснить, почему так делают? Почему сразу не поставить?


Самому интересно) Где вы об этом прочитали? Ссылочку в студию, если можно. на самом деле, немножко странно, что они так делают.

----------


## Mickelson

кладут только в Титан по моему. потому что Нвидиа не разрешает модифицировать СО в этой карте. а тут как бы по желанию можно будет установить самому. если я конечно ничего не путаю

----------


## Navalnik

Ссылки у меня нет, потому что я тот сайт уже сейчас не обнаружу...Но да, как раз читал, что мол Нвидиа не разрешает модифицировать производителю СО в этой карте. Но с другой стороны, пользователю она этого запретить уже не может. Вот и кладут в комплект)

----------


## Mexex

Так а такой комплект насколько отличается в цене от обычного? Или без него gigabyte титан не продает?

----------


## Mickelson

вы бы для начала почитали все о карте Титан то) это одна модель. и комплектация всегда будет одинаковой

----------


## feelthe

Вот хочу обновить свой комп и читаю выше о CO Windforce. Расскажите по подробнее, что за охлаждение такое? Как оно показывает в плане шума себя и температурного режима? Перегревов не будет, если играть, например в BF4 целый день?

----------


## Mexex

Вы бы лучше сами почитали, прежде чем что-то утверждать. Так как у gigabyte несколько вариаций титана, есть версия black, есть titan Z .

----------


## dastin

> Вот хочу обновить свой комп и читаю выше о CO Windforce. Расскажите по подробнее, что за охлаждение такое? Как оно показывает в плане шума себя и температурного режима? Перегревов не будет, если играть, например в BF4 целый день?


Вам нужно искать обзоры и тесты их охлаждения на топовых видеокартах...я могу сразу сказать на топе нормальная температура в районе 80 градусов при долгой максимальной загрузке

----------


## Mexex

Может кто-то ищет, вот обзор Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X, непосредственно с вышеупомянутым WindForce 3X : Тест и обзор.

----------


## Deus Ex

Ну довольно неплохие показатели по шуму и температурам, что не может не радовать, тем более для такого котла))

----------


## Mexex

> Ну довольно неплохие показатели по шуму и температурам, что не может не радовать, тем более для такого котла))


Это да, по тесту справляется не плохо. Единственное что при максимальной нагрузке может показаться шумноватой, хотя при максах нет ни одной СО, чтобы ни звука не издавала)

----------


## Deus Ex

Ну это да, но при этом чем ттише тем лучше. А безшумная только водянка будет

----------


## Rokis

Всем привет, разве все водянки безшумные?) А вообще нарыл в инете http://nvworld.ru/news/gigabyte-rele...oling-sysntem/ , как заявили разработчики она самая производительная) интересно так ли это?..

----------


## Mexex

> Всем привет, разве все водянки безшумные?) А вообще нарыл в инете http://nvworld.ru/news/gigabyte-rele...oling-sysntem/ , как заявили разработчики она самая производительная) интересно так ли это?..


Новую версию windforce выпустили, интересно. Что бы все подробности и ньюансы узнать, лучше дождаться тестов этой СО, тогда и станет все понятно.

----------


## Deus Ex

Тесты ищите не на кулер, а на топовые видеокарты gigabyte, т.к. только на них будут ставиться эти кулера

----------


## Mexex

> Тесты ищите не на кулер, а на топовые видеокарты gigabyte, т.к. только на них будут ставиться эти кулера


Так это самом собой понятно, как еще куллер можно протестировать. Другой вопрос на какие карты gigabyte планирует ставить это СО ?

----------


## Dentem

Вопрос, а на староннюю карту ( то есть другого производителя), можно поставить эту систему охлаждения от gigabyte?

----------


## Deus Ex

ну теоритически можно сделать все что угодно, а практически эта СО отдельно не продается и не будет

----------


## Spoiler

> а какое охлаждение лучше всего для видеокарт? вентиляторы, тепловые трубки, радиаторы? В какую сторону лучше смотреть?


Если внимательно посмотрите на карты средней мощности ( как и ценового диапазона) ,так и топовой мощности,то сможете увидеть там  всё установленное оборудование для охлаждения.

----------


## Deus Ex

По бюджету. Дешевле воздушное охлаждение ставить, но есть шум. Водяное дороже и тише

----------


## RudiMAN

nvidia самая лучшая

----------

